# '57 Fender Super Tweed - High Gain Monster!



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, not really. I was wondering what I could do to coax some more gain from my amp without having to set it at "girlfriend annoying" volume. 

It's a hand built amp based on a '57 Fender Super Tweed 2x10. My first thought is to replace the speakers from the Eminence Copperheads to something that will break up ..earlier ...better without sacrificing the heavenly clean tone it already has. 

I use an OCD and it's super for low/medium gain situations. I don't play a lot of metal but it would be nice to have that tone available to me .. nasty chugging rhythm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you heard speakers breaking up? I'm not a big fan of the sound myself. It's not at all like tubes clipping.

How about a pedal meant for chugging type sounds? I'll recommend the Ibanez SD-9 Sonic Distortion. Or if you can find a SM-9 Super Metal (a poorly named pedal -- it's a dual-gain stage distortion with an incredibly versatile EQ section see http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=12531 for more informaiton).


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Someone here is selling a Subdecay Blackstar pedal.. that might do the trick. I've got the Liquid Sunshine and love it... really well made pedals.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=28528


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

"Liquid Sunshine" I would buy that just because of the name..


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

After a little research I am going to say that I don't think speaker break-up is what I want. Maybe I just need a pedal that will take me where the OCD leaves off. I will check out the thread Ian mentioned.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*pedal*

I use a tonebone classic with my YGM-3, as well as a tube screamer. I set tube screamer to a little crunch and Tonebone to saturated. Works well for me. YMMV.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

When I bought my Metal Muff with top boost, he hooked it up to a fender twin, went from Fender clean to metal monster...

I was even thinking of getting a Fender amp for those rare times i play blues. it would also make a great Jam amp..That and my Muff will allow me to play anything..


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

You might want to check out Suhr's new 'Riot' pedal.

http://www.suhrguitars.com/effects.aspx?series=riot


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds to me like what you need is an attenuator. If the cranked tone is what you want, that's the only way to get close at lower volume.

Weber makes good ones with a speaker motor built in, HO (a Canadian) makes arguably the best ones in existence. There are many others too.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That Riot is aimed right at the OP!

Answers all your questions right there.


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

*So far... A pedal*

So far it appears that a pedal is the likely fix. Thankfully, as I am kind of fond of my girlfriend. It would be awkward to tell her she has to go because an online poll has decided it is best. "Sorry dear, the masses have spoken. You gotta go."

Sooo many pedals I have never heard of. You have all given me much to research.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Matt,

I would look into the attenuators as well, handy little boxes!

~Andrew


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A slight variation on Gene Machine's setup - a Tonebone Hot British. It has more gain than the Classic.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Matt,

Not to throw more pedals at you, but check out www.axeandyoushallreceive.com... tons of pedals!! Scott is a member her as well.

~Andrew


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd buy a distortion pedal that does what you want - and then you get consistent tone at any volume as well, for your dirt.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

DOD 250 all the way!
It overdrives your signal so perfectly, even at low level


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

The GoudieFX OTP will give you all the gain you would ever want. And it's Canadian too.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

AC Boost and BB Pre from Xotic ... will give lotsa possibilities :smile:


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

How about something based on VVR? Stephen at Trinity sells a kit that I stuck in my 5e3 that works great.

http://www.trinityamps.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1778


----------

